# Host Mist OpenVZ 128 MB (ATL)



## wlanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

*Provider*: Host Mist
*Plan*: OpenVZ 128mb VPS
*Price*: $3.5 per month
*Location*: Atlanta, Georgia

*Purchased*: 02/2014

This is one of the reviews that are sponsored by vpsboard.

I will update each review every two months and will add notes on what happend during this time.

MannDude is funding the reviews and we are randomly selecting providers and test their service, their panels and their support.

If you want to discuss about this topic -> start here.

So back to the review of Host Mist.

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (4x)

processor : 3
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 26
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5520 @ 2.27GHz
stepping : 5
cpu MHz : 2266.909
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 3
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 6
initial apicid : 6
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 11
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 4533.81
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         131072 kB
MemFree:           26984 kB
Cached:            40012 kB
Active:            45268 kB
Inactive:          47348 kB
Active(anon):      13308 kB
Inactive(anon):    39296 kB
Active(file):      31960 kB
Inactive(file):     8052 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:        131072 kB
SwapFree:         101604 kB
Dirty:                60 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         52604 kB
Shmem:              2644 kB
Slab:              11416 kB
SReclaimable:       7128 kB
SUnreclaim:         4288 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=16k count=8k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
8192+0 records in
8192+0 records out
134217728 bytes (134 MB) copied, 0.715879 s, 187 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-03-21 02:55:28--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600  106M/s   in 0.9s

2014-03-21 02:55:30 (106 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*Network*:

traceroute dvhn.nl:


2 xe2-1.edge-aa.atl01.coloat.com (184.170.248.205) 0.360 ms 0.354 ms 0.403 ms
3 78.152.50.168 (78.152.50.168) 7.537 ms 7.524 ms 7.507 ms
4 eth2-1.core1.ash2.us.atrato.net (78.152.35.128) 13.572 ms 13.557 ms 12.651 ms
5 eth2-3.r1.ash1.us.atrato.net (78.152.35.41) 12.683 ms 13.047 ms 12.760 ms
6 eth1-3.edge1.nyc1.us.atrato.net (78.152.34.118) 19.544 ms 19.533 ms 19.620 ms
7 eth4-3.core1.nyc1.us.atrato.net (78.152.44.201) 19.651 ms 19.582 ms 19.590 ms
8 eth1-5.core1.lon1.uk.atrato.net (78.152.44.134) 95.573 ms 95.569 ms 95.542 ms
9 eth1-3.r1.lon1.uk.atrato.net (78.152.44.101) 104.398 ms 94.537 ms 104.072 ms
10 linx-2601.ge-0-1-0.jun1.thn.network.bit.nl (195.66.225.51) 109.512 ms 109.297 ms 109.299 ms
11 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 109.298 ms 806.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.109) 109.160 ms 805.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.105) 108.983 ms

traceroute theguardian.co.uk:


2 xe2-1.edge-ab.atl01.coloat.com (184.170.245.85) 0.366 ms 0.381 ms 0.430 ms
3 xe-1-1-0.mpr1.atl1.us.above.net (208.185.20.125) 1.817 ms 1.801 ms 1.784 ms
4 xe-3-0-0.mpr3.atl6.above.net (64.125.22.146) 1.102 ms 1.089 ms 1.073 ms
5 ae1.mpr4.atl6.us.above.net (64.125.31.42) 0.266 ms 0.319 ms 0.304 ms
6 xe-9-1-1.edge1.Atlanta.Level3.net (4.68.70.93) 0.346 ms 0.388 ms 0.361 ms
7 vlan51.ebr1.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.150.62) 87.284 ms 87.634 ms 87.590 ms
8 ae-6-6.ebr1.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.148.106) 87.368 ms 86.791 ms 86.754 ms
9 ae-1-100.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.143.214) 87.148 ms 89.188 ms 87.440 ms
10 ae-58-58.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.201.69) 86.609 ms 87.357 ms ae-55-55.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.148.49) 86.478 ms
11 ae-43-43.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.73) 86.563 ms ae-42-42.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.69) 87.307 ms ae-41-41.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.137.65) 86.625 ms
12 ae-58-223.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.138) 85.569 ms ae-59-224.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.142) 87.227 ms ae-56-221.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.130) 87.221 ms
13 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 87.747 ms 87.784 ms 87.608 ms
14 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 85.725 ms 85.680 ms 85.893 ms

traceroute washingtonpost.com:


2 xe2-1.edge-ab.atl01.coloat.com (184.170.245.85) 5.017 ms 5.037 ms 5.135 ms
3 ae6-1677.cr2.atl1.us.nlayer.net (198.47.120.145) 0.232 ms 0.214 ms 0.222 ms
4 vlan-74.ar1.atl1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.135.166) 1.909 ms 1.947 ms 1.980 ms
5 abovenet.tieatl.telxgroup.net (198.32.132.79) 0.315 ms 0.302 ms 0.310 ms
6 ae6.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.31.54) 13.069 ms 13.965 ms 13.934 ms
7 xe-1-1-0.mpr3.iad1.us.above.net (64.125.31.113) 13.176 ms 91.101 ms 91.067 ms
8 64.124.201.150.allocated.above.net (64.124.201.150) 13.451 ms 13.476 ms 13.501 ms
9 208.185.109.100 (208.185.109.100) 13.410 ms 13.373 ms 13.374 ms

traceroute nishinippon.co.jp:


2 xe2-1.edge-aa.atl01.coloat.com (184.170.248.205) 27.099 ms 27.164 ms 27.232 ms
3 10gigabitethernet1-3.core1.atl1.he.net (198.32.132.75) 0.661 ms 0.649 ms 0.784 ms
4 10ge3-2.core1.dal1.he.net (184.105.213.113) 20.450 ms 20.469 ms 20.534 ms
5 10ge7-4.core3.fmt2.he.net (72.52.92.153) 66.633 ms 66.618 ms 66.661 ms
6 10ge5-4.core1.pao1.he.net (184.105.222.90) 66.161 ms 73.747 ms 73.771 ms
7 softbanktelecom.10gigabitethernet2-2.core1.pao1.he.net (216.218.244.234) 62.869 ms 62.878 ms 63.010 ms
8 143.90.33.177 (143.90.33.177) 180.807 ms 180.629 ms 180.745 ms
9 TYOrc-01Te0-0-0-0.nw.odn.ad.jp (143.90.163.209) 180.652 ms 180.617 ms 180.595 ms
10 FKHrw-01Gi3-9.nw.odn.ad.jp (143.90.165.105) 178.046 ms 178.091 ms 178.104 ms
11 142.210252174.odn.ne.jp (210.252.174.142) 178.158 ms 178.144 ms 178.189 ms

*What services are running?*


MongoDB cluster node
Ruby cron jobs
Branch of wlanboy.com
*Support:*

No tickets needed yet.

If you ask them something they are answering fast and polite.

*Overall experience:*

My first thought was yet another host in Atlanta.

But what I got was a snappy vps that handled the load well.

Compiling Ruby or Python was fast and I was able to use 99% of the RAM.

Their support is fast and they are very polite - even on dumb questions.

Network is fast and solid.

Only thing on the bad side is their lack of IPv6 in Atlanta.

So one of the providers that is not overselling small packages.

Their routing to EU is good and the ones using Level 3 are top notch: 85 ms.

So yet another host that does things right.

*Uptime:*



3 minutes of downtime for a whole month.

I will refresh the uptime report every two months.


----------



## thuvienvps (Mar 21, 2014)

Typo?

Provider: Ransom IT


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

thuvienvps said:


> Typo?
> 
> 
> Provider: Ransom IT


Yup - was writing a Ticket for Ransom IT and mixed names.


----------



## sundaymouse (Mar 21, 2014)

Sometimes cachefly has endpoint in the same datacenter as the provider under review, which may cause speed test to sky rock. You could consider add a few additional test file downloads in future reviews, such as Linode Fremont.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 22, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> You could consider add a few additional test file downloads in future reviews, such as Linode Fremont.


I was thinking about that too.

But there is a reason providers have looking glass pages.

The routing and the available bandwith depends on the destination network.

I can have a 3Mbits to the UK but only 0.5Mbits to Finnland.

You have to test for yourself to know if the location is ok for you too.

Cachefly itself is a good test to see if the network connection itself is capped, like the "up to 1Gbit" offers.


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the review.



> So back to the review of Ransom IT.


Seems you have another typo - though I think of the movie Ransom for some reason.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 20, 2014)

Time for an update:



The downtime was network related the uptime of the vps itself is currently 60 days.

Snappy cpu, good I/O, nothing to complain (except that one DC problem).


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 1, 2014)

Small update about zero problems:



0 minutes of network downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 102 days.

CPU and I/O are snappy, network is good.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 5, 2014)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 136 days.

CPU and I/O are snappy, network is good, but the available bandwith decreased.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-05 13:51:05--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 3.15M/s   in 31s

2014-07-05 13:51:36 (3.18 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 6, 2014)

Port speed should be back to normal again. If it isn't let me know or fire off a ticket.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 12, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Port speed should be back to normal again. If it isn't let me know or fire off a ticket.


Can confirm that the port speed is not limited now.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-07-12 07:54:01--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 57.2M/s   in 1.7s

2014-07-12 07:54:03 (57.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 14, 2014)

Time for an update:



26 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 29 days.

CPU and I/O are snappy, network is great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-09-14 13:39:28--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===========================================================================================>] 104,857,600 68.9M/s   in 1.5s

2014-09-14 13:39:29 (68.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 7, 2014)

Time for an update:



2 hours and 2 minutes of downtime since the last update. (The 1:23 one is a false positive)

Uptime of the vps itself is 5 days.

CPU and I/O are snappy, network is still great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2014-12-07 10:03:17--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[===================================================================================>] 104,857,600 63.9M/s   in 1.6s

2014-12-07 10:03:19 (63.9 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Time for an update:



0 minutes of downtime since the last update.

Uptime of the vps itself is 50 days.

CPU and I/O are snappy, network is still great.


```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2015-01-21 12:48:35--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================>] 104,857,600 66.3M/s   in 1.5s

2015-01-21 12:48:37 (66.3 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 20, 2015)

This will be my last update because the one year review term is over.

The vps itself was great including the good network connections. The support of HostMist is very friendly.
One of two great hosts in the Atlanta location.


----------

